# Jeepers!



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay, I started a new thread earlier asking for help with something technical. The thread has disappeared and I am no further ahead. All I wanted to know was how to access technical help (ie- a moderator or whoever does this0, because I don’t see anywhere to get this. I am no longer receiving TAM alerts in my inbox. Has this ever happened to anyone? Can someone tell me how to get help.......quick, before this thread disappears! (Is it wrong to post stuff like this?!)


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Re: Jeepers!*



Frostflower said:


> Okay, I started a new thread earlier asking for help with something technical. The thread has disappeared and I am no further ahead. All I wanted to know was how to access technical help (ie- a moderator or whoever does this0, because I don’t see anywhere to get this. I am no longer receiving TAM alerts in my inbox. Has this ever happened to anyone? Can someone tell me how to get help.......quick, before this thread disappears! (Is it wrong to post stuff like this?!)


I believe there is a tech support forum.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Post here..

Technical Difficulties?


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks, Tacoma and Up!


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes, that's the one! Wasn't at the PC at the time.


----------

